# I'm back with a bus :-)



## TT51

I've been away from the forum for a while after I sold the TT while I've been hunting for my new ride so just wanted to show you all what I've got.

I know most of you will think I'm mad, but I'm happy and I have got lots of work and mods to get on with again.

Anyway, had it for just over a week so spent the first load of cash on wheels and coils and turned a standard T5 into this 

Sitting on 20" RS4's with 255/35/20 Avons and lowered on CMC coilovers with adjustable damping


A couple of photos the day I got it


----------



## SAJ77

Looks smart Neil.....a good start with the mods!

I have always like the look of these, keep the thread posted with the ongoing mods.

Cheers

Saj


----------



## ian222

Lush work van Neil


----------



## Nilesong

Got any cheeseburgers left mister? 

:lol: :lol:

Looks good Neil.  
Those rims suit that..

whatever it is...

:wink:


----------



## Kell

I don't think you're mad at all. I've been lusting after a T5 for a while.

There's some really good looking ones out there - we see a lot more of those when we go down to Devon now than the old T2.


----------



## Dash

Sorry, but I've never thought fancy wheels look right on a van. Whatever makes you happy though!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nice bus keep us posted with the mods you do


----------



## rustyintegrale

So what you got in the back Neil? :wink:


----------



## TT51

Completely empty at the moment Rich, just ripped out the bulkhead, flooring and all the panelling. Going to have 3 rear seats, side windows, fully lined sides/roof with a factory rubber cargo mat floor. Will put in a gas night heater and dvd/games system for keeping the journey less boring :roll: Got some very nice mood lights to go in.

Outside going to get colour coding with roof spoiler and front chin to look like the sportline. Black roof, grill and mirror stalks :wink:

Also painted black door handles. Think thats everything. Oh and a remap, just having a cambelt and all the boost pipe o-rings replaced


----------



## Dig776

I like it a lot. Always fancied one and the possibilities are endless. I like the idea of adding remo roof and doing a custom camper conversion. Much cheaper than buying a new one!


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> Completely empty at the moment Rich, just ripped out the bulkhead, flooring and all the panelling. Going to have 3 rear seats, side windows, fully lined sides/roof with a factory rubber cargo mat floor. Will put in a gas night heater and dvd/games system for keeping the journey less boring :roll: Got some very nice mood lights to go in.
> 
> Outside going to get colour coding with roof spoiler and front chin to look like the sportline. Phantom black roof, grill and mirrors :wink:
> 
> A few stainless steel trims on door handles and rear doors, side bars and roof bars. Think thats everything. Oh and a remap, just having a cambelt and all the boost pipe o-rings replaced


Sounds great Neil. How many will it sleep? Can you insulate it to make it a year round touring wagon?

Cheers

rich


----------



## TT51

It will only sleep 2 people comfortably. It's mainly going to be used as a six seater to get us all out with lots of camping gear, bikes etc. Will only use it to sleep in if just me and the other half go away, which isn't often. Although she has said as soon as I fit a night heater she's never sleeping in the tent again.

It will get a layer of sound proofing on the panels then the heat insulation before paneling and lining so it should retain some heat when it's cold.

But as it's not going to be a full on camper but more a day van/occasional sleeper it won't be fitted with a sink, cooker etc. Still having a nice big auxiliary battery and split charge system to run the entertainment equipment, and of course a fridge :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> It will only sleep 2 people comfortably. It's mainly going to be used as a six seater to get us all out with lots of camping gear, bikes etc. Will only use it to sleep in if just me and the other half go away, which isn't often. Although she has said as soon as I fit a night heater she's never sleeping in the tent again.
> 
> It will get a layer of sound proofing on the panels then the heat insulation before paneling and lining so it should retain some heat when it's cold.
> 
> But as it's not going to be a full on camper but more a day van/occasional sleeper it won't be fitted with a sink, cooker etc. Still having a nice big auxiliary battery and split charge system to run the entertainment equipment, and of course a fridge :wink:


Sounds perfect Neil! Gotta see it when it's done.

cheers

rich


----------



## jbell

A friend of mine bought one with second row of seats in, really cool, had his roof done black (van is white), now got TT front seats in


----------



## TT51

I've been busy buying lots of bits for the bus for both the interior and the exterior. Rear seats, carpet lining and insulation, front bumper and new sportline chin and mouth to graft onto the bumper, rear foor spoiler and even some fancy leds 



16 colour remote controlled flush mount leds for the roof, mood lighting or just pure disco lighting :lol: 


Same bulb just a press on the remote to change


And again....and theres another 13 colours to select  


Not bad for £6 each, only trial fitted in my caddy work van, will look the dogs nadgers once the lining is in and fitted in the bus


----------



## Charlie

Very nice Nelly, I suppose it is handy having a big old bus when you need to go and pick parts up 

I look forward to seeing it develop over time.

Charlie


----------



## TT51

And develop it will my ginger friend


----------



## TT51

Bit of an update as I've been busy the last few weeks :wink:

All old ply lining and hardboard panels stripped out then in with some wiring for led lighting and a couple of 12v sockets


And at the front the loom all run down the B pillar and ready to go under the seat


Then it was insulation time, what a difference this stuff makes, you could immediately feel the van retaining heat and when I drove it the sound insulation was impressive



And finally just got time to get a bit of carpeting done before it started getting a bit too dark


Next job was to finish the panels/carpet lining. I cut all new ply panels using the original hardboard ones as templates, just had to alter the rear quarter ones to fit in one piece rather than two.


Got the roof sections covered, I used black acoustic cloth, just need to cover the join strip and paint the light surrounds black. Moved the lights central



Then came the job of bolting the seat brackets and seatbelts in, I didn't photograph this as I spent most of the day lying on my back underneath the van, not a very nice job but worth it



With the insulation and lining all done and the seats and cargo floor now fitted it is super quiet for a van and you only need the front heater on normal setting to keep warm - its very cosy 

Need to get a new side step with light, cable already in and waiting to be connected

Then yeaterday I did this




Bumper off, lights fitted and all back together before midday. I even had a sneaky trial fit of the sportline bumper, thats going into the paintshop in January

Spare bumper with the sportline bits trial fitted


Sneaky photo of how she will look, almost, I'll have a bit more black bits going on (headlights :wink: ) and a gloss black limo grill to fit


----------



## Kell

Nice. I like it.


----------



## Charlie

Very nice Nelly, good progress there buddy 

Charlie


----------



## davelincs

excellent work, it looks like you have made a very good job of the bus, what insulation have you used on her?


----------



## TT51

davelincs said:


> what insulation have you used on her?


This stuff http://www.megavanmats.com/apps/webstor ... ow/2494468

It won't absorb any moisture which can be a problem if you sleep in the van. Its compressed so only need about 30mm under the board and wont look like its bulging in the middle of the panel.


----------



## Nilesong

If you've got a problem.......










 :lol:

Coming on nicely Neil. 8)


----------



## TT51

The A-Team......

Erol you 'Tool' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

TT51 said:


> The A-Team......
> 
> Erol you 'Tool' :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:










Good luck with it Neil and Season's Greetings! [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## TT51

Another small festive update but no piccies will take a few and add but not too exciting.

I've fitted a split charge relay with 110amp cable and 80amp fuses from the main battery into the cabin ready for attaching to a deep cycle battery that will go under the driver seat. While I was running the cable I also run a heavy duty 240v cable so that I can hook up to any campsites with electric.

And lastly as Santa was kind and left me an Ahwooga klaxon I had to fit it so with a neat little switch from Maplins and a relay I already had and the siren fixed out of the way under the wiper trim I'm ready for any dub festival :lol:

Ahwoooooga 

Happy New Year to All


----------



## Charlie

An Awhooooga siren!!! I really do despair Nelly, I really do :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Could you live in one of those?

I'm tempted to build a studio in one but the heat insulation aspect and conversely the cooling aspect worries me. I like the idea of having a totally kitted out van to troll round to clients though.

But what happens when you need a dump? :lol:


----------



## Kell

rustyintegrale said:


> But what happens when you need a dump? :lol:


Install a Dump Valve. :roll:


----------



## TT51

rustyintegrale said:


> But what happens when you need a dump? :lol:


Rich did you watch the latest top gear special :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what happens when you need a dump? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich did you watch the latest top gear special :wink:
Click to expand...

No mate - the India one?


----------



## TT51

rustyintegrale said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what happens when you need a dump? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich did you watch the latest top gear special :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mate - the India one?
Click to expand...

Thats the one


----------



## Devil

Hi neil.. Vans looking good mate. Id like something like that myself tbh. Getting all the work tools into the car is a nightmare at the best of times and dosnt look to professional pulling up to customer houses with ladders & wood hanging out the back of a TT :lol:

ive always fancied a nice looking van with that sporty look. and yours is looking great. 
If you ever find yourself over my way in it give me a buzz.. I'll be nosey and have a look


----------



## TT51

Yeah I love it Mark gets quite a lot of attention now thats before the new front end is on. That should be done in early Feb so will give you a shout if I'm over your way.

Oh and I thought I saw your car parked near Eltham the other day, on the old A2 not far from the south circular?


----------



## Devil

my missus has got a fiat 500... and unless she wanted to know what going over 50 MPH felt like and decided to take mine for a spin. it defo wsnt me m8.. :lol: Be lucky if i get out of romford nowdays lol


----------



## TT51

Couple of pictures of the sportline front end now that its been filled, blended and first prime coat. Had a couple of the original swage lines smoothed out as well for a cleaner look. Hopefully should have it back by the weekend ready for fitting mesh in the slots and the sportline mouth teeth. Grrrrrrrr. Rear bumper, spoiler, mirrors and numberplate trim all in getting painted now 




The mouth is just bonded in with sikaflex but for the lower chin I bonded and riveted it with countersunk rivets with washers behind, squirted expanding foam in areas between it and the original bumper to stop it vibrating as much as possible. Its nice and strong.


----------



## Charlie

I look forward to seeing the pics of it all fitted Nelly ;-)

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Forgot about this thread... good bit of modding mate


----------



## TT51

I picked up my mirror backs, rear spoiler, number plate plynth, front and rear bumpers from the paint shop today. Everything has been smoothed and colour coded. The front bumper has also had the sportline chin grafted on seen in the previous photos, but all looking sooooooper smooth and shiney now 

Front end fresh from the paint shop


With the grill dropped in should look good with the black headlights I've got on the van


Still got to fit the lower mouth 'teeth' and vinyl wrap the bottom two vent postions black as I don't want to cut them out.


----------



## Charlie

Looking good Nelly, get it all on sharpish 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Charles I've got the rear bumper and mirrors on. Too cold to be bonding the spoiler on at the mo and the front bumper still has a few bits to finish it off.

Hopefully it will all be on in a couple of weeks time


----------



## TT51

I got a bit more done today, I fitted a steelworks sportline grill to the mouth in the bumper using some brackets that I had made

I needed to cut the grill tubes down in width and height first for the grill to fit as it is not designed for the aftermarket kit that I have fitted to the bumper

The back of the grill has two tabs for fixing, one near the top the other near the bottom



I had two brackets like this made, the top fixes to a handy flat section above the mouth, the bottom fold tucks under the bottom of the mouth


The bracket screwed at the top and then plenty of bonding top and bottom, then just a small angle bracket to fix the long bracket to the tabs on the grill


Looks like this from the back


From the front you can't see the brackets that much when you stand back and will be better once I spray them black



Also stuck on some black vinyl to look like the bottom corners of the bumper are cut out.

And finally looks like this, nearly there just got the fogs to fit but waiting for some trim to arrive


----------



## Naresh

Looking good and a great build thread. What front grill have you fitted now?


----------



## TT51

Cheers Naresh the main grill is what is called a 'limo' grill. Its basically a standard grill colour coded but with the wide stainless steel strip added. I didn't want a white grill so went with gloss black.

The lower grill is a sportline grill, but an aftermarket one.


----------



## TT51

Finally got the bumper finished at the weekend but the weather was too crap to fit it but managed to get it on the van this morning.

I've turned my van into an angry stormtrooper :twisted:






I'm really pleased with it just hope we get some warmer dry weather so I can bond the rear spoiler on


----------



## ian222

Neil, dont take this the wrong way.

I like it mate i really do but its a van. Enlighten me on what you do with it? I mean you can go to shows etc but it wont handle well surely, is it fast like your old tt? As i said it looks great but if i see a nice looking van on the road i think, yeah nice looking van but it is a van. If it was an old style VW camper then yes but its a modern version of it and doesnt carry the same appeal to me. Not having a go mate just a observation.


----------



## TT51

That's fair enough Ian it's your point of view but for me and plenty of others it's not just a van.

It's not fast, it's not meant to be. It handles well for its size with the wheels and coilovers. But more importantly it's a vehicle that I've made my own as it was bog standard when I got it and I'm enjoying modifying it.

Also mate I'm going to the alps in the summer for some mountain biking, I'd like to see you get 3 people (I can get 6 in it all with proper factory seat belts) and bikes in your car. It's practical for my needs and I like it. Simple.

And I'm going to dust down the windsurfer and take it out this year so it will be perfect for that

Hey, and no offence taken mate I appreciate not everyone will like it.


----------



## jays_225

i like the stormtrooper look it looks "well ard" haha


----------



## Nilesong

I knew I'd seen it before!! 

Coming along nicely Neil. :wink:


----------



## ian222

I see, ok starting to get it now. I thought you were trying to use it as a car, if your using it as a van going out and about in it transporting stuff, travelling etc then fair enough.


----------



## Charlie

That looks pretty mean Nelly I like it  that said the lower part of the bumper looks like it should have more cut out of it, it looks like it has been blanked off? or is that how it is normally?

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Apart from the main grill Charlie it is the same as the factory sportline. The number plate breaks it up a bit when it's on but was too damp to stick it on


----------



## Kell

ian222 said:


> I see, ok starting to get it now. I thought you were trying to use it as a car, if your using it as a van going out and about in it transporting stuff, travelling etc then fair enough.


My wife is from Devon and whereas we used to see loads of VW T2 Campers vans, we're now seeing far more T4 and T5s. All of them in good condition, with body kits and good paint jobs.

I really like them. And I don't really see the difference between modding an old style one or a new one. It's certainly the first time anything has successfully challenged the Camper van for affection among surfers.


----------



## Naresh

I do like the new grill and overall it's a nice clean looking van. The only thing I'd say is that the front bumper looks too low. I can see the lines from the design of the lower spoiler but it looks like it should be placed higher up or lose the bottom half section all together. Just my opinion though, I know it's hard to get hold of mods for certain VW models.

BTW, those black sections either end of the lower spoiler would look awesome with some additional DRL's in them. 8)


----------



## TT51

It's still got to have either side skirts or bars which will level it off. Undecided what to have??

Oh, and you can never be too low 8)


----------



## TT51

As the weather has been a little warmer I got the roof spoiler fitted, bit of a clean up then key the painted surfaces with a skotch pad then on with some sikaflex and press on, masking tape to hold it in position for a few hours and jobs a goodun.

Oh and thought I'd de-badge the back while I was there


----------



## hope88

Very nice  I like the clean look. If you are going to use it for ferrying passengers I might consider some windows in the back though...


----------



## TTConvertible07

The New Star WARS FIGHTER.. I think it is awesome. yea could do with a side tinted window, but if u have games consoles etc, not need to look out window. Brillian job mate.. how did u fix rear seats are there fixing points or did u make your own.


----------



## TT51

I'm ordering a pair of side windows in privacy tint in the week, going for sliding openers

The rear seats are all factory equipment. I used the oem floor brackets, under floor strengthening brackets and seat belts that are fitted to a factory kombi or shuttle. The floor on all transporters already has the positions marked where to drill the holes for the brackets, just a bit of a mission underneath to do the job but well worth it.

Got my mood lights fitted this weekend. They are ikea colour dioders. They have a 240v transformer that knocks the power down to 12v dc, quite handy. So I've cut out the transformer and replaced it with a 12v regulator otherwise the lights won't last five minutes with the van running at 14v +.

Anyway, couple of photos, not very good from my phone but you get the idea. They have 8 different colours, can be set manually or automatically to fade


----------



## Charlie

Very cool Nelly, once a modder always a modder heh 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Indeed Charles 

Couple of upto date photos with the number plate on and I've now wired up the fog lamps but have put 5500k leds in them to match the drl's


----------



## Charlie

Looks better with the numberplate in place to break up that section of the bumper 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

For a bit of fun the back end has been morphed into a stormtrooper as well



Windows going in tomorrow so more photos coming soon 8)


----------



## Nilesong

The Force is strong in this one.

Very nice Neil. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT51

I've had my windows fitted today, pretty much the only part of the build I haven't tackled myself. Although I could of I just thought I'd leave this job to the pros. Glad I did as I can sleep easy as they did a superb job and treated my van as if it were their own.

Here are the guys at work









I'll put a couple of photos up tomorrow after a wash and with the tape removed 8)


----------



## Smeds

Looks really cool.


----------



## TT51

And with the tape removed


----------



## andyTT180

Looks excellent 8) Out of interest is it legal to put a HID kit in fog lamps and use them as DRLs? I seen a Range Rover with this last month and thought it looked quite cool


----------



## TT51

I'm not sure of the legality of that to be honest. I've only put led bulbs in the fogs not HID's so as they are not really bright I'm hoping it won't cause any problems.


----------



## Charlie

That looks the business Nelly, I am a definite fan.

Charlie


----------



## jays_225

just seen your leader (darth vader). same vehicle/same bodykit just all in black.


----------



## TT51

The force is definitely with a T5 :twisted:

Charlie I have a little preview for your courtesy of Kaz. Cheers Marius

The look that will soon be achieved. Will be stainless bars for a while, they arrive tomorrow but when I get the wheels done the bars may be going the same colour. Enjoy 

This


Then maybe this


  Just added a few more photos to the first post, what a journey


----------



## Kell

Just for a laugh, I had a quick look on DVLA.

T200PER is gone, but

*Y200PER* is available.

S7ORM is gone, but

*S7XRM* is available.

and

*TR55PER* is also available - but not for your Van as it an 04.


----------



## TT51

Shame T200PER has gone.

My mate has a T5 and he has T5 RUL...........where his surname is also Rule 8)

Side bars have arrived, also now in possession of my 15" flip down dvd/monitor, freeview tv and all my cabling, fuses, battery and charger.

Going to be busy over the next few days so more pics to follow soon


----------



## Spandex

andyTT180 said:


> Looks excellent 8) Out of interest is it legal to put a HID kit in fog lamps and use them as DRLs? I seen a Range Rover with this last month and thought it looked quite cool


So you want to make your wanker-lights really really bright, then drive around with them on all the time? You're going to be popular...

<edit> On a more serious note, from the VOSA manual - DRL regulations:

23. The correct number must be fitted to the vehicle (i.e. 2 on a car)
24. They must be operational
25. They must only emit white light to the front
26. They must be positioned to meet
a. the positional requirements of Table 1 (max 400mm from the side; between 250mm and 1500mm from the ground)
b. the angles of visibility requirements of Table 1 (20 degrees horizontal; 10 degrees vertical)
27. They must extinguish automatically when headlamps are operated.

Number 27 is probably the one that most people ignore, because they're fitting them for the look, despite the excuses they give regarding safety.


----------



## TT51

Ok time for another update. I've spent the weekend installing lots of electric gizmos 8)

I had already fitted a split charge relay and run the cable from the main battery into the cab. So first job was to remove the front seats and route all my cables, there are loads to be run.



Passenger seat back in with cables all routed under the matting and connected to the invertor and plug sockets in the back



Battery fitted under driver seat and a nice sturdy bracket to keep it in place. It's a 100ah carbon fibre leisure battery that is supposed to be able to be run completely flat and then charge again without any damage. Lets hope so as I think it may get run flat from time to time :roll:



Along with the battery squeezed under the seat is a 20a 3 stage charger, a small freeview tv box with powered aerial mounted on the top left of the windscreen, fuse box and relays and a 3 way video switch to select inputs for the rear screen.



I've mounted the main on/off switch to the auxiliary electrical devices and a battery voltage indicator on the back edge of the driver seat



The switch for the invertor, a 12v socket and the 240v sockets are mounted on the off side panel under the window. The 240v fires the Xbox 360 into life just nicely 



Rear dvd player/screen showing James Bond on the freeview today 



Watching old football yesterday, check the date out 



Front double din dvd bluetooth head unit linked to the back screen




It has really good iphone capabilities it will work by bluetooth but I got the lead for even better options like album artwork 8)



All in all a good weekend, just need some time to work out how everything works :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

God I hope my kids don't see this or the TT will be a goner


----------



## hope88

Spandex said:


> So you want to make your wanker-lights really really bright, then drive around with them on all the time? You're going to be popular...
> 
> <edit> On a more serious note, from the VOSA manual - DRL regulations:
> 
> 23. The correct number must be fitted to the vehicle (i.e. 2 on a car)
> 24. They must be operational
> 25. They must only emit white light to the front
> 26. They must be positioned to meet
> a. the positional requirements of Table 1 (max 400mm from the side; between 250mm and 1500mm from the ground)
> b. the angles of visibility requirements of Table 1 (20 degrees horizontal; 10 degrees vertical)
> 27. *They must extinguish automatically when headlamps are operated.*
> 
> Number 27 is probably the one that most people ignore, because they're fitting them for the look, despite the excuses they give regarding safety.


Well DRLs on my TTS don't "extinguish automatically" when the headlights are on


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> All in all a good weekend, just need some time to work out how everything works :roll:


It's all looking really good Neil, when can I move in?


----------



## TT51

Cheers Rich, move in?? Are you in the dog house :lol:


----------



## TT51

Been busy again today installing more ICE, extra speaker cabling for a pair of rear speakers and wired and fitted a sub. I'm also going to need new door speakers so I'll be putting in a pair of Hertz energy ECX 165. Will probably use the same for the rear as they are a very capable coax speaker.

Also managed to get my side bars fitted, they sit just right in comparison to the front spoiler height 8)


----------



## hope88

Coming together nicely now  I rather like it! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## TT51

Yep I'm pretty pleased with the look I've got now, much happier now I've got a good sound/video system as well 8)

My 12" sub looks tiny in the back of the van but it really performs 



Quick photo for the low riders 



I don't take the trailer everywhere :lol:


----------



## Naresh

Neil is that the Vibe CBR 12 v2 active sub? If so what's the bass like, punchy or deep? I think they come with removeable plugs for the ports to adjust accordingly?


----------



## Charlie

Fair play to you Nelly, you have taken a pretty boring looking commercial vehicle and turned it into something pretty special.

I am a big fan.

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Naresh its the Vibe blackair V12 active it has a hard punch but still performs well low down. It comes with two removable bungs for the ports to allow you to tune it further.

Has the standard vibe remote with adjustment for hz and gain. I've got both ports open, sub facing back with the output on the headunit set out of phase, it sounds much more in tune. It kicks like a mule, got it for a bargain price £100 delivered as a factory refurb 

Thanks Charles it certainly has been transformed 8)


----------



## Super Josh

That's looking the absolute tits Neil. Nice sound system too 

SJ


----------



## NaughTTy

That's looking a bit good Neil! 8)

Are you going to box in the sub? It's looking a bit exposed to potential damage if you put anything in the back of the van.


----------



## TT51

Thanks for the comments guys 

The sub is on a vibe fast plug which allows me to release it in seconds without any exposed power cable ends. If I ever need to take it out to load up I can or the other option is to turn it round to face the seats but it doesn't sound as good like that.

The van is not a work van so doesn't have loads of old crap in the back, apart from now while I'm working on it 

I'll add some more photos and a little write up a bit later as I've installed my new speakers


----------



## TT51

Ok another update as the weather has been good I got out there after work and cracked on with a few more bits.

I had two strips of surface mount leds laying about so thought I'd use them in the van. I've put them on their own switch so they are completely independent of all the other lights. I mounted them on the backs of the B pillars, they throw quite a lot of light out and they work quite well as additional mood lights



Then was the job of replacing my door speakers. I was going to use a pair of hertz but got a really good deal on two pairs of infinity 165mm coaxials and a pair of speaker adapters I could not refuse.

The nearside speaker hasn't sounded too good since I got the van and I removed the door card to reveal a very sorry looking cone


So off with the old speaker and its adapter and first job was to put in some sound deadening



Then on with the new adapter to allow a 165mm speaker



Then in with the new infinity speaker, they have adjustable tweeters with a +3db gain available which is handy if the speaker is lower down and not directly in your line of hearing




So that was the fronts done, then it was time for the rear. I had already connected a pair of speaker wires to the original vw loom when I put the head unit in, the van only had front speakers as standard - a pair in the doors and a pair on the dash corners. I run the cables up the nearside A pillar and under the roof trim to the rear of the van.

I cut two 1" thick wooden rings with a hole cut in them to accept the speakers and covered them the same as the rear roof lining



Then I cut the holes in the roof lining and fixed on the rings



Then it was just a case of putting the lining back in and connecting up and screwing in the speakers




The best bit I can't show you but it sounds pretty awesome


----------



## Naresh

Hi Neil did you have to buy new speaker adaptors for the front as VW tend to rivet them all in so you have to drill those out when upgrading speakers and use mdf rings instead. If so where did you get them from? How do the Coaxials sound? I bought the Kappa 65.9 components recently but yet to fit.


----------



## TT51

Hi Naresh yes new adapters were needed MkV golf fit the T5 I used the autoleads ones as they come with the speaker cable adapter plug. I got them from caraudiosecurity in Hayes.

The coaxials sound good plenty of bass and nice highs I got two pairs and the speaker adapters for £95 so very good value they perform well.


----------



## TT51

Couple of early morning shots I took this morning 8)


----------



## Naresh

That's come together really well now. Do the side bars not catch on speed bumps?


----------



## TT51

They just clear most speed bumps


----------



## Charlie

Nelly are you going to put any grilles over the rear speakers? as I imagine they may be susceptible to someones head going through them 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Charlie the two rear speakers do have the grills on but they are also about 12" behind the rear seats :wink:

The tweeter pokes out through the centre of the grill as you can adjust the gain via a small switch on them 8)


----------



## Kell

Just out of interest (and tell me to eff off if you don't want to share), how much are you in to this for now?


----------



## jays_225

you have gone to town on this van it looks great best looking van i have seen!


----------



## Charlie

Kell said:


> Just out of interest (and tell me to eff off if you don't want to share), how much are you in to this for now?


I am curious I must say 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Kell said:


> Just out of interest (and tell me to eff off if you don't want to share), how much are you in to this for now?


It owes me somewhere around £8k, probably quite a way on the wrong side of that. Looking at the market to buy one similar to mine with "everything" done then you can easily kiss goodbye to £10k

I'm just in the process of an agreed valuation with the insurance company as modifying/converting a T5 will increase its value if done the right way 



jays_225 said:


> you have gone to town on this van it looks great best looking van i have seen!


Well thank you sir


----------



## Kell

That's not bad actually. I was expecting you to say a lot more than that.

And I agree with the sentiment above, it is a great looking van.


----------



## TT51

Probably because I have done all the work myself except for the windows. If I hadn't my wallet would have been another few £k lighter - rear insulation and carpet lining alone will set you back £500 and thats without the roof


----------



## TT51

Took the kids out at the weekend there was no argueing coming from the back, don't understand why :lol:


----------



## TT51

Couple of pics of the lighting at night.


----------



## Amaranth

TT51 said:


> Couple of pics of the lighting at night.


Lovely


----------



## TT51

As you may be aware I have put a few ££ into the van now, and even though all the mods are declared I thought it was best to try and get the insurance company to agree on a valuation of the van compared to the current market for a similar one.

I have done a little research on current market values and along with some photos and details of all the work done to my bus last week submitted an agreed valuation application to my insurance company for £9500.

I've just had this reply from them

Dear Mr Neil H,

Following your application for the Agreed Value to be included on your policy, I can confirm that your application has been assessed and from the information that you have provided, your vehicle has been valued at £10000.

Enclosed is your Agreed Value certificate which should be kept in a safe place as this maybe required in the event of a claim.

Very happy bunny indeed


----------



## TT51

Just spent 3 days touring Wales and the bus was perfect. Stopping in the mountains for tea and sausage sandwiches and a few perfect photo oppurtunities 8)


----------



## Charlie

Very cool Nelly, I am a big fan of how this has turned out 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

Cheers buddy I have to say I didn't for one minute think that it would get anywhere near as many good comments as it has.

I do miss the TT but I am made up with the van as I have really gone to town on it and its pretty much all my own work


----------



## Charlie

You have totally transformed it from something that no one would bat an eye at, to something which no doubt commands at least as much attention as a well sorted TT.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> Very cool Nelly, I am a big fan of how this has turned out
> 
> Charlie


Yeah me too. I'd paint the window blanks black though I think... 8)

Maybe the roof too...


----------



## Charlie

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool Nelly, I am a big fan of how this has turned out
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too. I'd paint the window blanks black though I think... 8)
> 
> Maybe the roof too...
Click to expand...

Yeah I like that 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

I Intend to have the roof black was always on the to do list.

I don't personally like the other side windows either glass or 'blanks' as it makes it look like an airport taxi. Toying with the idea on the back doors but I'm undecided. Might vinyl them to see as I can easily remove if I don't like the look


----------



## Kell

You could always photoshop them to get an idea.

Or do you want to see it in real life?


----------



## TT51

I've got a mate with a white T5 and he's just put the same front end on it as I have and he also has windows in the back doors. I am undecided as I like the look of both, I actually like the 'half and half' look of mine quite a lot. I suppose rear windows have their advantage when reversing but I've never really needed them in any other van I've driven.

And as I have a reverse camera input on the head unit then a camera will probably be my way forward, would help the missus park it up :roll:


----------



## Kell

HAve you got before and after shots of it from the same angles?

Might be a nice comparison.


----------



## TT51

I'll try and get a couple of photos of his van and put them up next to mine. I know its my view that matters in the end but would still be interested what you guys think


----------



## TT51

Ok here you are, back of van which do you prefer?

Mine

Mates


Mine

Mates


Mine

Mates


I like the look of the back with windows when you look straight on to it, but when you look at it at an angle as in the first 2/4 photos I prefer mine [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Smeds

Both look brilliant.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Great van and both look great but but i like it with the windows in sorry


----------



## spearhunter#2

Your van looks mint... But... I like the window in too


----------



## jbell

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great van and both look great but but i like it with the windows in sorry


Ditto


----------



## Naresh

Windows in for me. This is probably a win-win mod as you get an improved look to the rear and plus an improvement to rear visibility. One thing you may need to consider though is that once you go all black on the roof the rear *may* be overkill, but I think you could pull it off. How about a really dark grey on the roof instead, like Daytona grey?


----------



## Kell

How about a Union Jack on the Roof?

Like our old Mini... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jbell

Kell said:


> How about a Union Jack on the Roof?
> 
> Like our old Mini... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That is a Union FLAG


----------



## Spandex

jbell said:


> That is a Union FLAG


If you're going to be a pedant then you need to get it right. The union flag and the union jack are identical - the difference (if there is one) is in where they're flown. So, seeing as that's technically a picture of a flag, not a real one, it's perfectly plausible to claim there's a union jack on the roof of that mini.

All of that's not withstanding the fact that the British flag can officially be referred to as the union jack or the union flag. In 1908, parliament stated that "the Union Jack should be regarded as the National flag". Both the Admiralty and the Flag Institute agree.

Now, THAT'S how to be a pedant.


----------



## TT51

Spandex said:


> Now, THAT'S how to be a pedant.


Who gives a flying feck but that is actually quite a funny reply you made in a boring kind of way :lol:

Spandex - windows or no windows?


----------



## Spandex

TT51 said:


> Spandex - windows or no windows?


With windows.


----------



## Charlie

+1 with windows.

Charlie


----------



## Hardrhino

No windows if going for black roof.

Windows if white roof or St George's flag.... :lol:

You any good with Transits??? Thinking sport kit and 18's....
It's already slammed due to the amount if stuff I lug about!


----------



## TT51

Nick the transits that have the black alloys that look similar to the Focus ST wheels look good. Defo the bumpers as well. Seen them in red or blue and do look quite good, in fact they look well hard!

What colour is yours?


----------



## Hardrhino

Yep the sports look good mate....
Ford want to much for the bumper bits and arch trims.
Mines light metallic blue.... Just need wheels and should look ok.


----------



## TT51

Took the bus to the Wak of the T5 world today for a Pendleperformance remap 

Oh my days its not a TT but with 136bhp and 325Nm it pulls like a train and when moving will smoke a few corsas :lol:


----------



## jontymo

Great thread Neil, you have done a fantastic job and i have to agree that these later VW's are really growing on me the more i see them.

For me no back windows with a big but !!!!!!! a stormtrooper helmet paintjob :twisted:

Love it and well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Jontymo


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> Took the bus to the Wak of the T5 world today for a Pendleperformance remap
> 
> Oh my days its not a TT but with 136bhp and 325Nm it pulls like a train and when moving will smoke a few corsas :lol:


325Nm? What's that in real money?


----------



## TT51

Think it's about 250 Rich give or take. Feels so much better it pulls from low revs in top gear and accelerates uphill and it was semi loaded 

@Jonty cheers buddy it has come together nicely just in time for the summer 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> Think it's about 250 Rich give or take. Feels so much better it pulls from low revs in top gear and accelerates uphill and it was semi loaded
> 
> @Jonty cheers buddy it has come together nicely just in time for the summer 8)


Looking forward to seeing this Neil... :wink:


----------



## TT51

Had a little rethink on the gaming system. My kids play an Xbox 360 but they are always on it live. So I used my iphone and set up a personal hot spot. I then connected their 360 using the wifi. They can now play the full Xbox 360 Live in the van on the move 

Been looking at these http://store.three.co.uk/Mobile_Broadband/MiFi?ID=1398

Apparently the network coverage is excellent and signal very strong. Think this way it will work even better and I can have it on PAYG. You can also connect upto five devices 

Will see how I get on with the iphone first but the initial test was ok


----------



## Hardrhino

TT51 said:


> Had a little rethink on the gaming system. My kids play an Xbox 360 but they are always on it live. So I used my iphone and set up a personal hot spot. I then connected their 360 using the wifi. They can now play the full Xbox 360 Live in the van on the move
> 
> Been looking at these http://store.three.co.uk/Mobile_Broadband/MiFi?ID=1398
> 
> Apparently the network coverage is excellent and signal very strong. Think this way it will work even better and I can have it on PAYG. You can also connect upto five devices
> 
> Will see how I get on with the iphone first but the initial test was ok


The 3 unit is good.... Jay has one and when we were away in Devon it was the only thing that would get a 3G signal most of the time!


----------



## Spandex

Can these new Mifis be set to auto-connect when they're powered now? A while ago I installed a hotspot in a car and I discounted all the Mifi style devices available at the time because when they were powered on, they wouldn't auto-connect (I wanted a system that was hidden away and would enable the hotspot whenever the ignition was on, so pressing a 'connect' button every time I wanted to use it wasn't an option).

In the end I used a 3 USB dongle connected to a 'home' router which was designed to work with 3G dongles (presumably to give you a backup internet connection if your main broadband went down). This could be powered from 12V, so I hooked it up via a regulator to a relay on the ACC line. This not only gave me a wifi hotspot, but also 4 ethernet ports for hardwired devices.


----------



## TT51

As we had a dry weekend I decided to do another little job to the bus.

A £6 rattle can and about an hours work

Before



After





I used the E-Tech smoke tint spray, really easy to use and goes on nice and smooth. Its the same stuff I tinted the front indicator lenses of my TT with 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> As we had a dry weekend I decided to do another little job to the bus.
> 
> A £6 rattle can and about an hours work
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the E-Tech smoke tint spray, really easy to use and goes on nice and smooth. Its the same stuff I tinted the front indicator lenses of my TT with 8)


Looks pants Neil :wink:


----------



## TT51

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks pants Neil :wink:


 :-*


----------



## jays_225

i love your bus and i keep seeing more and more of them in a slightly modded way!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi Neil,

I was driving up to Heathrow the other day and saw this on the M25...

Completely smooth tailgate in pale lemon colour. Looked ultra 8)


----------



## Charlie

I think I saw your bus's twin yesterday on the way back from a meeting on the A421 near Buckingham 

Charlie


----------



## TT51

I've taken the bus to the Alps, its awesome as I've got so much kit with me instead of just a suitcase :lol:





It's even fun driving it over the mountain passes


----------



## TT51

Flying the flags for Her Majesty and also the England football team taken today in the Alps halfway between Cluses and Thonon-les-Bains on an absolutely stunning mountain road that was awesome to drive. Only just remembered to take a quick photo 



Also took this photo today as went up the Aiguille Du Midi for some stunning views of Mont Blanc and the surrounding area. It was taken from 3842m



Coming home tomorrow though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

[quote="TT51"

Coming home tomorrow though [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

Well bloody hurry up mate the London to Brighton is on Sunday :lol: you can bore us all to death with your holiday snaps :lol: hope you got that cappacinno maker fitted while you where away


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> [quote="TT51"
> 
> Coming home tomorrow though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Well bloody hurry up mate the London to Brighton is on Sunday :lol: you can bore us all to death with your holiday snaps :lol: hope you got that cappacinno maker fitted while you where away  [/quote]

I wish I had done mate I knew France was expensive but feel like I've had my pants pulled down and a little unnatural activity gone on, they really have you by the Peter Smalls in these skiing villages. Dinner for 3, which was 2 pizzas and a pasta meal, 51 euros  wouldn't have minded if it was a top restaurant it was just a run of the mill bar but hey ho, we did enjoy it and will be back, maybe armed with skis and not mountain bikes :wink: The white water rafting was awesome though :twisted:


----------



## tommyd_tt

Havnt been on the forum in a while but after texting you Neil i thought id have a little look and found the thread.

Amazing work to the van and what a transformation! Its a really nice clean example as well but i think no windows in the back, i like the white doors :wink:


----------



## TT51

Cheers Tom let me know what you do about the Porka :wink:


----------



## tommyd_tt

Will do mate


----------

